# The Contender Asia - Muay Thai Press Conference



## gaijinu (Jul 11, 2007)

Today, 11th of July 2007, The Contender Asia Press Conference took place at the Gallery Hotel, Amadeus Room, Singapore. The first two fighters were announced: Yodsanklai "The Hero" and Arslan 'M16' Magomedov. For more details click here: http://muaythai.sg/contender_asia

Here's the link: The Contender Asia

I hope this will be the best contender show ever 

Cheers!
Gaijinu'


----------



## Kieran (Jul 12, 2007)

yus!

been looking forward to this!


----------



## gaijinu (Jul 15, 2007)

Update on the prize money: http://muaythai.sg/contender_asia_11072007326 

250.000 USD


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 18, 2007)

My buddy who's in this said something about the 22nd of August, not sure if he meant shooting or actually on TV that day.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## terapak (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to see it.

Why change from thailand ?

Thank for News.


----------



## gaijinu (Jul 20, 2007)

terapak said:


> I want to see it.
> 
> Why change from thailand ?
> 
> Thank for News.



The official version is that they got more support from the gov agencies in S'pore...


----------

